# Creating a traditional MBR layout with bsdinstall



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2014)

(Split from an existing thread, http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?p=149210.)

An MBR install in the bsdinstall(8) partition editor on a blank disk goes like this:

Select Manual partitioning.
Select Create on desired drive.
Select MBR partitioning scheme.
Select Create on desired drive again to create partition (slice). Give it the total size desired for FreeBSD, and no mountpoint.
Highlight ad_x_s1.
Select Create to create a FreeBSD "partition". Give it a type of freebsd-ufs, a size of 2G and a mountpoint of /.  ad_x_s1a is created.
Highlight will automatically move back to the slice line, ad_x_s1.
Select Create to create a FreeBSD swap partition. Change type to freebsd-swap, enter a size, but no mountpoint. This will show as ad_x_s1b.
Highlight will automatically move back to the slice line, ad_x_s1.
Continue selecting Create to create /var, /tmp, and /usr.
Select Finish.


----------

